# how long does it take??



## MrsC11 (Aug 19, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me how long you are normally on stim injections after nasal spray before egg collection?!?!  I am on spray going for base line scan 6/10/10 x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Stimming, on average, is around 2 weeks.  However, that is just an average and it will depend entirely on your response, which can vary between women and even between each treatment cycle.  

I've stimmed for 13 days on 4 of my cycles and 12 days for one other.

There are no hard and fast rules and we all respond differently.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I stimulated for 10 days.   GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MrsC11 (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks you very much m2m, and fingers crossed for your positive in a couple of days


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i stimmed for 11-12 days on all of mine


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Last time I stimmed for 10 days this time 9.

A friend went for a baseline last week and had a cyst that took another week of DR to disappear.

So if you are trying to work out when to book time off it does need to be flexible as you never know!
Rotten isn't it?


----------



## MrsC11 (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks hopefull hazel, you're too right it is .so annoying jst need to take each day at a time i suppose


----------

